# /Waves!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have had so little time to be online these past couple of months, I just wanted to drop in and say hello!

I've quilted some customer quilts, but haven't touched a sewing machine for my own use in sometime. DH and I finally, after 7 years of looking, found some acreage to start over on right here in Russellville.

We're going to be building off grid though... I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to run my long arm or not once that happens, or even the big Bernina (the smaller ones should be okay) so I may be selling them in a couple of years. That would be the pits, but the long arm setup uses 11 amps on its own... about like a microwave.

I might have to take up spinning!

Anyway between customer quilts, spring planting and starting work on the new property, I've been crazy busy. Oh and my long awaited Featherweight 222 should FINALLY arrive today!

I hope you all are doing well, and making lots of goodies... and I hope to get back into the swing of things and join you soon!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Visit when you can, but do try to come back to post a photo of your new Featherweight 222. We would like to drool over it with you.


Great on getting the property and wonderful it's close by so you can build and live close by.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear from you. I've missed seeing your pics of your beautiful quilts.

Sounds like you have been plenty busy, and you new property & home plans sound exciting. I'm sure you are looking forward to getting it up and going. What a shame about your longarm though.

Keep us updated when you get a chance.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'll post pictures of the FW when it gets here this afternoon, now there's a machine I intend to keep until I die 

I really hope we can figure out a way to power the long arm, because it's a small income stream I'd like to have available later on.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, I would like to follow your building process so much. It sounds so interesting. Do you have a blog or will you be posting on Facebook? Congratulations on your FW.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I do have a blog (Created by CJ - Longarm Machine Quilting Service), but I've been toying around with dropping it and FB. I'm thinking more and more about "disappearing" as much as possible. Not too long ago, I had a customer drop off a quilt, and later heard her mentioning that I might be a "hoarder"... because I have a small pantry in my garage (with the long arm). This really disturbed me.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh no!! That would make me a little nervous too. I wish you the best with all your endeavors. It sounds so exciting.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

CJ, why couldn't you run the long arm off a generator. Just use the generator when your using the long arm. I think I would at least try before selling it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. I cannot wait to hear how it is to sew on her.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We're a couple years out from building, lots to plan first so maybe solar has come far enough I'll be able to run the long arm... space is also going to be an issue. We'll at least need to be earth bermed to stay cool enough.

Angie, she seems to sew quite well, I adjusted the bobbin tension, swapped out the needle for a Schmetz microtex 70/10 (had a Singer 90/14 something in it) and did some test sew outs with 60wt Presencia. Very nice!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I, too, am interested in your progress. We've had similar comments about our pantry. The odd thing is that I don't see myself any different from DH's grandmother who raised all her own food and stored it. Still, that is so different from everyone else today, that makes us odd, I guess. 

Love the featherweight!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice lady, CJ.

We get comments about the food I have in our basement. I don't consider it odd. My grandmothers didn't drive and therefore didn't run to town for every little thing. Frankly, my time is more valuable to me than to spend it going to the grocery all the time. And, when we have power outages (frequent!) we have everything we need right here. Being prepared is not being a hoarder.

Over ten years ago my son and his friend read an article that said anyone who had a month's worth of food and over a 1000 rounds of ammo for the same weapon should be considered a "person of interest". They were amused because it described both their mothers. They don't think we are terrorists. We are good cooks that don't mind feeding 20 on the spur of the moment just like our mothers and grandmothers before us. 

You are not alone!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I know I'm not alone girls, how we live just makes sense! My pantry is actually rather small now because we're not set up like we were on the farm, but we will be when we move onto the land again. But no one likes people they consider different from themselves, and the average American family can't take care of themselves for longer than a couple days without assistance (grocery stores, electric, cell phone, etc). I don't ever want to be like that.

When we lived on the farm in MO, it was an hour to town, so I went about once every other month. We had everything we needed right there, so why go?  I miss it like crazy, the critters were all the social companionship I needed as well. But I'll not likely be having any customers to the house if I do keep long arming, I will have to figure out a drop off and pick up location instead. Maybe Hobby Lobby will oblige, as we don't have a quilt shop here.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

When I start sewing here, I'm gonna do pickup and delivery and just to the price. That way I won't have to worry about people comming to my property. On reason is we live on a dirt roas and in rainy weather it gets impassable for some vehicles.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Good idea Ruby, you won't need to carry insurance then either. Currently, to have people come to my home for business, I runs me $700 a year in insurance


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Be still, my heart!
CJ ,she is Gorgeous

I don't let anyone come on my property, if I am doing work here for them. Prying eyes!
I would have found that comment very upsetting, also.
I either deliver,or, meet them at a desinated area.

Don't take down your sites, beforeI get your recipes printed out! PLEASE.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome home, cj!! Sure have missed you. Congrats on the property!! How many acres? Sigh..I would really love to move wayyyy out away from the world and off grid, but with a disabled son, that just isn't in the cards for us. The county we live in has amazing programs for people with disabilities and we just can't lose that and it would be hard to find any area that can touch those programs.
Anywho...the featherweight is beyond gorgeous!!!! Have fun playing with her!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls, she is a beauty isn't she? And she sews divinely!

The new place is 70 acres. There's some pictures at the link below, just click on the photo at the bottom and it will open the gallery, if interested.
Future Homestead - Longarm Machine Quilting Service


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Your place is absolutely beautiful! Your goals remind me somewhat of what mine and DH's were. We found our place in the woods and started from scratch to build our home. We were in our 50's at the time. Health problems have slowed down some of what we had wanted to do, but basically we've managed to get most of it done. Wishing you joy, happiness and good health with your dreams.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, we love it! It took a long, long time to find. DH will be 53 this year and I'll be 47, so by the time we actually start on the house, I'll be 50 and DH will be pushing 60, but that's okay. If it kills us, we'll die happy LOL.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I use 2 quilters and many times I meet one at the pizza place which is 7 miles f/us & in a small town. They never mind.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, it is lovely, no wonder it stole your heart! Great idea too about waiting to decide on a spot for the house. That will give you a chance to see where you will have the best view in all seasons, and what areas might hold water. I love the name "Turtle Rock".


----------

